# الطريقة الأسهل والأسرع لإنشاء متجر إلكتروني مجانا



## مدام ششريهان (28 يناير 2020)

https://shopgo.me/ar/

هل تفكّر في إطلاق مشروعك في التجارة الإلكترونيةفي المنطقة العربية؟!!، أو كنت من الذين ستخدمون وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي لبيع منتجاتهم؟؟!!، أو كنت من أصحاب المحلات وتخطط لنقل أعمالك من البيع التقليدي إلى البيع أون لاين؟ لكنّ القلق يراودك من المشاكل والعقبات والتكاليف المالية التي قدتواجهك أثناء التنفيذ والتّي قد تتسبّب في إرباكك وإحباطك؟ لا داعي للقلق بعد الآن. 
فقد وفرت شوب جو من خلال منصتها لإنشاء المتاجر الإلكترونية جميع الأدوات التي تحتاجها للانطلاق بمتجرك الإلكتروني بكل سهولة من خلال واجهة مستخدم عربية وذكية تمتاز بالسهولة بالإضافة إلى ميزة ربط متجرك مع أكثر من مائة شركة نقل محلية وعالميه لتتمكن من شحن طلباتك بأرخص الأسعار داخل بلدك أو حتى عالميا. كما يمكنك ربط متجرك بكل سهولة مع بوابات الدفع الإلكتروني والتي تمكنك من استقبال الدفعات من زبائنك. 



​تحتوي واجهة المتجر الذكية على العديد من الخصائص والميزات والتي تمكنك من إدارة متجرك بكل كفاءه والتركيز على تسويق متجرك بدون الحاجة لأي خبرات تقنية.
كما أن فريق شوب جو متاح وموجود دائماً لمساعدتك. كل ما عليك هو أن تبدأ باختيار المنتجات التي ستبيعها على متجرك، 
وبما أنّ البدء بمشروعك الخاص هو عبارة عن رحلة، فستحرص شوب جو على دعمك طوال مشوارك


*تستطيع حجز متجرك المجاني عن طريق الرابط
ط´ظˆط¨ ط¬ظˆ - ظ…ظ†طµط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظ„ظƒطھط±ظˆظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط§ظ…ظ„ط©*
​


----------

